# low rating warning



## Dig2 (Feb 14, 2016)

so like the title says, i just started driving uber last week. im standing at 37 completed trips (only 29 rated trips) and had 18 straight 5 star ratings until all of a sudden i dropped to 4.0. i panicked a little bit cause i didnt wanna get deactivated, and got it back up to 4.41 at 29 rated trips and 23 5 stars. i remember the ONLY night i got below 5 star ratings was because of a few asian passengers who were trying to guide me to a better route and they had a VERY THICK accent that it was hard for me to understand what they were trying to say and the other one was because of the gps system through uber's app acting weird and telling me to go directions that got the passengers confused. so im here asking for tips and facts about when they will deactivate me and the process of reactivation. i heard that if i a driver doesn't reach at least 4.6 ratings at 40 trips they deactivate u and send u to a class worth $100 (its actually $60 according to the email)


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Don't worry about it. I got a 4.59 rating and also a warning email from Uber. I had 70 complete trips and only 27 were rated and 23 of those were 5 stars. I haven't driven for 2 months, they haven't deactivated me yet.
I replied the email asking if any pax complained and what area I need to improve. They replied back with an useless stock email telling me to go above and beyond to improve my rating. I replied and said if Uber pax are such a bunch of entitled brats that I have to open doors for them and give out waters, and I would probably make more money stay home and drink beers on Saturday nights. They didn't reply back the email and I'm still an active driver.


----------



## Dig2 (Feb 14, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> Don't worry about it. I got a 4.59 rating and also a warning email from Uber. I had 70 complete trips and only 27 were rated and 23 of those were 5 stars. I haven't driven for 2 months, they haven't deactivated me yet.
> I replied the email asking if any pax complained and what area I need to improve. They replied back with an useless stock email telling me to go above and beyond to improve my rating. I replied and said if Uber pax are such a bunch of entitled brats that I have to open doors for them and give out waters, they can suck my d*ck, and I would probably make more money stay home and drink beers on Saturday nights. They didn't reply back the email and I'm still an active driver.


wow okay, welp i just read that AT 40 completed trips, a system will kick in that if a driver isnt at 4.6 ratings he/she will get deactivated immediately until the driver takes the class ive mentioned and pay the fee.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dig2Bick said:


> wow okay, welp i just read that AT 40 completed trips, a system will kick in that if a driver isnt at 4.6 ratings he/she will get deactivated immediately until the driver takes the class ive mentioned and pay the fee.


Yea the rating is a joke. If no customer complained to Uber specifically I think you're safe. The warning is just an auto generated email. When you send email back to Uber, just make sure you don't sound to desperate. Uber will deactivate you and charge you for the class if they think you're have no option but drive for them.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Your rating is determined by a computer, it's all averages. They really don't care it's just a way to try and pressure you to be at your best. Okay, when I drove for someone else and drove their vehicles on their schedule we had an understanding of many things. This is my vehicle that I paid for, and that I will be paying the repair bill on. 

Okay lets cover a few things here:

If I want t make money with Uber, I need to drive at least 100 miles a day, x 5 days a week. Thats 500 miles a week. Multiply that by 4 and you get 2,000 miles a month, and continuing down a path of logic and reason, I will have at least put on 24,000 miles driving for Uber. I will need brakes and tires, and suspension work done earlier then most people would because 25,000 miles is a very conservative number, some people may actually rack up 50,000 miles or more annually.

$600 for 4 tires and an alignment, $500- $600 for 4 wheel brakes, $45 per oil change, etc etc etc........

You're going to put alot of miles on your car. You will wear your car down. You will get messages saying you're just not up to par.

I wouldn't be too worried that you're not getting 5 stars. I don't stress over it, I have other things that concern me more in life, don't take this so seriously. If Uber continues to pressure it's drivers bad things will happen, and Uber will have major issues.


----------

